# Oh, Sweet Lorraine



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Hankie alert!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

A very good story.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

it takes a good woman for a man to do something like that.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Man you just beat me to it. Just saw the video. 

There's a reason they were called the Greatest Generation.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

You weren't lieing about the hankies!! What a wonderful thing for someone to do for a man that has just lost the love of his life. Seventy five years and now he sits alone in THEIR house.
I hope enough money is generated by this to make him very comfortable in his remaining time here on Planet Earth.

God Bless you Fred......and Green Shoe Studios.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Great story


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

wow what a great story!!!! i dont understand why my screen is blury????


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Girlfriend showed me that last night. Sweet story


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Man,
My allergies are acting up again


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

totally awesome.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Just reminds me that there are still such good people in this country.

That was very touching.

TH


----------



## CroakerChoker (Jan 24, 2013)

I started to chop onions.


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

What a true love story in the midst of the chaos of today's world.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Goosebumps and tears. 'nuff said


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I hope everyone in the world gets a chance to watch this and see the true love this man has for his wife.if there were more of him in this world it would be a much more happy place


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Just reminds me that there are still such good people in this country.
> 
> That was very touching.
> 
> TH


X2 sad4sm


----------

